# Helping an underweight rat gain weight?



## Awfully_Aud

So I have two rats, sisters from the same litter, one of whom has always been sneezy and shy, and the other who has always been much more curious and active. 

At some point last week I noticed that Anomaly (the curious Alpha Rat) had a lump on her side. Just very small. Having had a rat die of cancer in January, I kept a very close eye on the lump, but it disappeared in a couple of days. However, I noticed she had diarrhea towards the end of the lump disappearing. I made sure she consistently had enough water to keep from getting dehydrated, and have been checking on her. I don't think she has diarrhea anymore, but I can't be sure. Her underbelly is still messy, but I think she just hasn't been cleaning herself as thoroughly, which I know is another sign of a sick rat. Now she is not listless but less active than she usually is when I hold her. Normally she is all over the place, but the past couple days she has been content to just sit in my lap. This could just be old age (they just turned two) but I don't think so. Finally, I've noticed she has lots a lot of weight. She's always been a thin rat, but now I can feel her bones in a pronounced way. It seems like she just isn't interested in the food I feed them. 

I can't afford a vet visit right now, so I was wondering what foods I can give her that she might enjoy more and might help her gain her weight back? This particular rat has never been sick before.


----------



## Maltey

For weight gain you want to focus on foods that are high in protein. Egg, avocado, Ensure, cat food, things like that are all good for putting on weight. 
Make sure she's getting enough fluids aswell. If she's not interested in eating she might no be getting enough to drink. To combat both these issues you could start her on some liquid Ensure.
What I would say is that dehydration can cause a loss of appetite- if she had diarrhoea then she could be dehydrated and therefore not hungry. You might have to give her some liquids through a needless syringe if she's not drinking enough.

I hear they do something called CareCredit at the vets- might that be an option for you?


----------



## Awfully_Aud

Thanks for the input Maltey. I gave her hard-boiled egg, peas (her favourite) and Almonds the other day and she scarfed them down. I unfortunately can't give her those items on a regular basis, but she seems to have gained back some weight, although I can still feel her little hip bones. I replenished their food supply (I mix my own, and mixed a fresh batch today) and she seems to be eating the regular food better now, and I know she is keeping hydrated as I watch her from my desk while I work.
Also gave her a bath today because I can't tell if her belly is dirty because she is still having diarrhea or if it is because she isn't cleaning herself as well. she took to the bath well, but I couldn't actually get the residue on her belly off her fur  She does seem to be on the mend though, as she's a little more active than she has been of late.


----------



## 1a1a

Ensure!


----------

